# Can somebody please help me? New to Slimming World



## longtobeamum

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well :D

I hope somebody can help me :flower:

I have joined Slimming world online tonight, and have had a good read through everything, and I am sooo confused :shrug:

There are a few plans to follow, and I don't really understand what they are. Like the extra easy plan? How many syns do you have a day? It says to go through it with your SW consultant, but I am only doing it online so I don't know how to choose. Can you have no syns every day to get the weight off quicker? It says to choose 5-15 syns a day, so if I only have 5 syns every day, will I lose weight quicker than if I have 15 syns every day? 

I'm so confused :nope:

Please help me somebody :flower:

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Anyone?? :(


----------



## hazzabeanie

hey hun im not 100% sure but i hope someone will come along and help u asap xxxxxx


----------



## CocoaOne

Hey hun. It's better to use your full 15 syns to start with, and then you can drop down to 5 as you get closer to goal weight. When I went to group, people would always lose more if they ate more of their syns! 

The two original plans were 
Green days - where you are mostly vegetarian - pasta, bread, potatoes etc are 'free' foods and you can eat as much as you like, as well as veg and fruit. You'd also get two healthy extra option As (dairy - milk, cheese etc) and two healthy extra Bs (fibre and/or meat). The healthy extras have to be weighed to a certain amount. 

Red days - meat is free, as well as fruit & veg. HEAs are still dairy, but Bs are bread, pasta, potatoes etc. 

Extra easy combines the two - so you can have spaghetti bolognaise with as much meat and pasta as you like. But you only get one HEA and one HEB. 

Hope that helps!


----------

